# Little Fella



## mikerichards (Nov 19, 2008)

We helped with a rescue last night, picked up a 3 month old leo. When i say he was skin and bone, i am not exaggerating!
We got some ccf into him last night and he had perked up, but this evening he turned bad and he died in my hands.

Such a waste of life, he had no start, no chance, no hope. Its so sad.


The guy who housed him on his own in a 4x2x2 wants to hope we never meet. This outcome was totally his fault and he should be shot.


This was about an hour before he died.



















That gives you an idea of his size, this is totally shocking and a disgusting show of what some people do to their creatures.

In the second pic, he is not struggling, he just couldnt hold his head up.

This is so sad, and i am gutted, i really hoped we could bring him back.

I will stop now, otherwise i will rant for about 10 pages.

he never had a chance to be named, so from now on he is known as 'little fella'


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

:censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:
r.i.p little one 
you could actually.. its now the law to look after and feed and care for reptiles, cant you get the rspca involved or is it too late now that its died?


----------



## Astritos (Feb 7, 2009)

Are man thats sick, i feel gutted for the little guy only if you guys got him before he might have had a chance.
R.I.P Little Fella.


----------



## mikerichards (Nov 19, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:
> r.i.p little one
> you could actually.. its now the law to look after and feed and care for reptiles, cant you get the rspca involved or is it too late now that its died?



I dont know if its worth getting them involved, it wont help little fella, and chances are it wont stop him getting more and being an idiot with them.
I really wish we had got him sooner, maybe. But its a maybe, and sadly, a maybe not!!
Little fella is getting buried at home later on tonight.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Poor little fella..so sorry. I had same situation few weeks ago. I had 2 rescues come in only 5 weeks old. Both with MBD, malnutrition and dehydration. Both died in my hands within a week. One died after 3 days the other 6. So sad when this happens. R.I.P little fella. x


----------



## mikerichards (Nov 19, 2008)

I am gutted for him, really am, so unfair!


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Not caring for your animals makes my blood BOIL!! :devil: You tried your best, RIP little fella, you're not in pain now


----------



## mikerichards (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks mate, still gets me!


----------



## mikerichards (Nov 19, 2008)

I am looking after another 4 geckos who are as bad as this, i suspect pin worm, and kate is doing a faecal for me to be sure. They are all as bad as little fella was, but slightly larger, so i hoping, everything is crossed that these guys pull through.
I will let you know!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

That is awful  How could someone let it get that bad :censor: 
You should be proud of yourself for trying to save him and give him a chance at life.




mikerichards said:


> I am looking after another 4 geckos who are as bad as this, i suspect pin worm, and kate is doing a faecal for me to be sure. They are all as bad as little fella was, but slightly larger, so i hoping, everything is crossed that these guys pull through.
> I will let you know!


I hope things go well with these four and that that pull through and have a good life with you


----------



## mikerichards (Nov 19, 2008)

2 out of the 5 have died, but the others so far are putting weight on, we couldnt get enough of a sample to know if they have worms or not, but we are treating as such on the basis that its either worms or crypto, and as they are doing better now, i am hoping i am on the right track. Sadly they are not gonna live here, they are in a shop, the owner of which got these from a supplier in this condidtion, and the supplier doesnt want to know. Loss of business to him! Fortunatly, they shop owner is doing what we have advised, and the geckos are picking up, so hopefully soon they will be fighting fit and healthy again.


----------



## lynzijones100 (Nov 3, 2009)

i have been watching children in need all night and so far this post and those pictures have brought me closest to tears! people who keep there animals like this should be shot for sure! i feel so sorry for the poor lil fella R.I.P
and hope all the others make a good recovery!


----------

